
Show HN: Vue.js drag and drop and sortable library - kutlugsahin
https://github.com/kutlugsahin/vue-smooth-dnd
======
memeweaver
Cool, the tilt is a little odd when moving elements though.

~~~
kutlugsahin
Thanks! The tilt is just a css rotation to demonstrate that you can set
classes on drag and drop states.

------
dfeinberg5
This looks awesome!

